# Leupold Kenai Spotting Scope



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Great Christmas Gift!

For sale: a 25-60x80mm leupold kenai spotting scope with an additional 30x wide angle lens. I've had it for about 5 years and the glass is in near perfect condition. There are no scratches or marks of any kind on the lens.

The 30x wide angle lens is awesome in low light conditions and really makes this scope shine.
The scope sold new for around $900.00 and has had really good reviews.

Tri-pod and case included.

Can meet in the Salt Lake area on weekdays.

Please call Koby at (801) 455-9042.
Just put up an add on KSL for $550.00

https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/50423024

I'd be willing to go down to $500.00 for a "regular" forum member but I just can't go any lower than that at this time. 
Need the money to pay medical bills.


----------

